# Your Gold Bar Pictures - Best Looking Bars



## idahopawngold (Nov 3, 2021)

Post your best-looking gold par bars here, tips and tricks you have found to help with a nice pour. 10k, 14k, 18k, 24k, pure?
This was our latest pour
-Sam from Boise Idaho


----------

